# funk tastatur mir trackball



## nova-x-force (22. Juli 2004)

hi 
ich  suche eine Tastatur mit integriertem Mausersatz (Trackball) auf Funkbasis (nicht IR Infrarot) über google finde ich nur eine http://www.cartft.com/shop/catalog/il/406

und jetzt suche ich noch mehr zum vergleich 
es sollen normale multimedia tastaturen sein keine stahl /industrie tastaturen
wer kann helfen?


Gruß Nova-X-Force


----------



## yidaki (23. Juli 2004)

hier sollten noch ein paar links sein

http://www.google.de/search?q="keyboard+with+trackball"&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche


gruß


----------



## nova-x-force (23. Juli 2004)

hi 

das problem ist das die fast alle mit kaben sind nur die die ich schon hatte ist ohnen kabel und die tastatur muss mit funk sein 


gruß


----------

